# WINCC Flex MP377 12" Kurvenanzeige



## Moroso (25 Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte auf einem MP377 die Kuvenanzeige (Trenddiagramm) für eine umfangreiche Temperaturaufzeichnung benutzen.
30 Temperaturen (REAL) , Aufzeichnung zyklisch jede Minute, die Werte sollen minimum 1 Jahr erhalten bleiben und können dann automatisch überschrieben werden von den neuen Aufzeichnungen.
Dazu folgende Fragen.
1. Wieviel kB ist eine Temperaturaufzeichnung ungefähr.
2. In welchen Speicher schreibt WinnCC / MP377 diese Werte?
3. Oder ist das Speicherziel einstellbar? Z.B. auf die Multimediacard oder auf einen USB  Stick?
4. Kann man diese Werte in irgend einer Kurvenanzeigeform ausdrucken?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Anwendung oder gibt es irgend wo was zu dem Thema zu lesen?

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe!
Moroso


----------



## Aventinus (25 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher und nachschauen kann ich nicht, aber soweit ich im Kopf hab kann eine Kurve nur 999 Werte umfassen. Bei 1 Wert pro Minute wären das dann irgendwas um die 16h. 

Hab grad auf die Schnelle auch keine zündende Idee wie du das realisieren könntest.


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juli 2010)

*Vergiss es*



Moroso schrieb:


> ich möchte auf einem MP377 die Kuvenanzeige (Trenddiagramm) für eine umfangreiche Temperaturaufzeichnung benutzen.
> 30 Temperaturen (REAL) , Aufzeichnung zyklisch jede Minute, die Werte sollen minimum 1 Jahr erhalten bleiben


*Vergiss es.*
Es ist zwar theoretisch möglich, doch davon würde ich generell abraten.
Man kann leicht überschlagen, daß Du 43200 Datenpunkte/Tag -> knapp 16 Mio Datenpunkte/Jahr bekommst.
Abgesehen vom Speicherbedarf: Viel Spaß und Geduld beim Blättern in der simplen WCCf-Kurvenanzeige! Die ist bei dieser 
Datenmenge praktisch nicht benutzbar. Das Initialisieren der Archive beim Runtimestart dürfte auch "unendlich" lange 
dauern (viele Minuten).



> _1. Wieviel kB ist eine Temperaturaufzeichnung ungefähr._


Das kommt darauf an, welche WCCf-Version man benutzt, in welchem Format die Archive abgelegt werden, wie groß die Werte 
sind, wie schnell sich die Werte ändern, wie lang der Variablenname ist.
Z.B. WCCf2007 benötigt im csv-Archiv ca. 70..80 Byte je Datenpunkt, das ergibt ca. 2kB/Minute -> 3 MB/Tag -> 1GB/Jahr.
WCCf2008 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Mit genaueren Informationen kann man den Speicherbedarf sicher noch drastisch 
reduzieren, doch selbst bei optimaler binärer Datenablage werden ca. 70MB/Jahr benötigt.



> _2. In welchen Speicher schreibt WinnCC / MP377 diese Werte?
> 3. Oder ist das Speicherziel einstellbar? Z.B. auf die Multimediacard oder auf einen USB Stick?_


Benutze Variablenarchive. Den Speicherort kannst Du vorgeben.



> _4. Kann man diese Werte in irgend einer Kurvenanzeigeform ausdrucken?_


Mit einem WinCE-Screenshot/Hardcopy-Programm in eine Bilddatei "drucken".
Ich würde die Daten auf einen PC übertragen und da mit geeigneten Datenanzeige-Programmen darstellen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Moroso (26 Juli 2010)

*Hallo Harald*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Folgende Anmerkungen
1. Ich würde natürlich für je 1 Temperaturaufzeichnung eine Kurve auf einem seperaten Bild konfigurieren. Da sieht die Sache sicher etwas besser aus.
2. 70MB wäre ja leicht miz MMC oder USB Stock zu bewältigen.
3. Was bedeutet Variablearchive und wo kann ich das Speicherziuel vorgeben?

Ich vermute es wäre besser ein Panel PC von Siemens einzusetzen. Das "Problem" ich habe noch ein MP377 12"  im Lager das ich hier einsetzen schön könnte.

VG Moroso


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juli 2010)

... was PN/DP hier sagen wollte :

Deine Aufgabenstellung ist NICHT die Aufgabe für Flex - hier müßte eine "richtige" Visualisierung her, die auch von sich aus in der Lage wäre, mit diesen Datenmengen klar zu kommen. Das könnte z.B. WinCC oder InTouch sein. 
Die Anzahl der Kurven, die du gleichzeitig darstellen willst, haben mit den Speicherfähigkeiten der Visu gar nichts zu tun ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Moroso (26 Juli 2010)

*Hallo Larry Laffer*

.....ich möchte die 30 Kurven nicht gleichzeitig darstellen. 
Eigentlich immer nur Eine. Deshalb würde ich 30 Bilder mit 30 Kurvendarstellungen machen.
Natürlich möchte ich alle 30 abgespeichert wissen.

VG Moroso


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juli 2010)

_... wie schon gesagt ... ob eine Kurve oder 10 ... Flex kann das einfach nicht ..._

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Moroso (26 Juli 2010)

*Flex kann das .....*

Nichts für ungut, aber wieso soll das Flex nicht können?
1 oder auch mal 3 Kuven habe ich schon selbst gemacht.
Es geht hier einfach um die Maße und die Kapazität.

VG Moroso


----------



## volker (26 Juli 2010)

flex versucht das komplette archiv einzulesen. das übersteigt dann gnadenlos die kapazität.

ich sehe hier nur die möglichkeit für jeden tag eine extra datei zu schreiben. mit ein bisschen vb-script kannst dann immer die gewünschte kurve öffnen


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juli 2010)

... dann hast du den Beitrag von PN/DP (für den du dich ja bedankt hast) wohl doch nicht richtig gelesen. Die Frage war für mich, ob man das SINNVOLL machen kann. Klar ... man kann auch einen kleinen Schraubendreher als Meissel benutzen - das geht auch. Mit einer PC-Runtime und einem schnellen Rechner vielleicht - aber auch das erscheint mir nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Für solche Sachen ist *m.E.* Flex nicht gedacht und gemacht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Moroso (26 Juli 2010)

@Volker ...ja klar da ist der Engpass. Beim Wiedereinlesen und Darstellen der Kurve auf dem Bildschirm des MP. Ich erinnere mich wieder, das dauert und dauert.
@Larry, Sorry, ...aber ich habe ein MP377 und ich habe WINCC flex. Ich versuche halt damit das Projekt zu gestalten. Mir ist schon klar das Intouch oder Wizcon oder auch WINCC besser geeigent sind. Hab ich nicht, das kostet mich schon von vorne herein ein paar Tausend Euro die Komponenten anzuschaffen und dann auch noch die Einarbeitung.  


VG  
Moroso


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juli 2010)

... und dir da mit Flex (entschuldige Volker) etwas halbseidenes hinzustricken kostet kein Geld ...?


----------



## volker (26 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...  (entschuldige Volker) ...


wofür?
ich würde sowas auch nie mit derartiger hardware machen. war nur ein vorschlag wie man das evtl machen könnte.
ich würde hier auch auf jeden fall ein pc-system einsetzen und das ganze auf basis einer datenbank machen. das lässt sich sogar mit flex lösen.


----------

